# 200lb. vibrator on SnowEx MiniPro



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

I want to mount a Sure-Flow Z80 (karrierco.com) on a SnowEx MiniPro in the hopes that it will let me do bulk.

I only need to salt two lots, one is 20,000 sq. ft. and the other is 10,000 sq. ft. A larger tailgate spreader isn't in the budget at the moment.

I am concerned that the Z80 might crack the plastic hopper of the MiniPro.

Any thoughts/suggestions/advice?

As always, thanks for the help.

Happy Plowing!!!  

GL


----------



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

*** a couple things to add*

I called both manufacturers and got a "it might" type of answer when I posed the question of whether the vibrator would crack the hopper.

THANKS


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK you have me confused. A Z80 is a 80lbs vibrator, the Z200 is a 200lbs unit. Yes, the Z200 will DESTROY your spreader while the Z80 was designed for it.

From the Karrier Webpage



Karrier said:


> Karrier Company wants you get long life out of your salt spreader, so we do not recommend that you mount the Sure-Flow Z-200, Snowex D6515 or Buyers 3006734 vibrators on plastic tailgate spreaders. The plastic hoppers that were made for the Z-200 are about 1/2" thick. The plastic hopper on your tailgate spreader is 3/16" to 1/4" thick. So unless you want to buy a new hopper, please don't put a 200 pound force vibrator on your tailgate spreader. The Z-80 vibrator generates the maximum safe vibration force for plastic tailgate spreader hoppers and moves bulk salt and salt/sand mix better than you can imagine.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah I have two z80s on two tailgate salters for two years now. Work great with no problems.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Arctic snow Plows (not arctic sectional) sells a vibrator that will work for you. I forget which one it is, but u have used it on my snow ex tailgate and also my vboxes. Was reasonable priced when I purchased them in the past, don't know about this year.


----------



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

*My bad .. it is a Z-80 which is 80lbs*

Thanks basher, terrapro and goel ... knew I could count on you guys.

I should have said it was 80lbs. that was my bad. Sorry for the slip-up.

:redbounce

My concern was that my little Snowex is the smallest one they make. That said, I suppose the thickness of the hopper plastic is likely the same as on the larger ones.

Anyhow, given that it's the smallest Snowex and the Z-80 do you guys still agree that I should have no probs with it?

Next question then is what is the best spot to mount it? I assume it would be at the back of the hopper between hopper and tailgate, but is it better to go closer to the throat, just above where the auger ends or where?

CHEERS GUYS!


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

G.L. In Ont;1674653 said:


> Thanks basher, terrapro and goel ... knew I could count on you guys.
> 
> I should have said it was 80lbs. that was my bad. Sorry for the slip-up.
> 
> ...


I had mine up close to where the tapered bottom of the hopper meets up to the square upper part for a couple years. It worked, but felt like it could work better, so I moved it down low thinking it would help. Haven't used it like that yet. Wait and see.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

G.L. In Ont;1674653 said:


> Thanks basher, terrapro and goel ... knew I could count on you guys.
> 
> I should have said it was 80lbs. that was my bad. Sorry for the slip-up.
> 
> ...


Is it the 575 or the really little one? I haven't seen what the really little one looks like in real life so I don't know if the plastic would hold up. 
I have the curtis version of the 575 so it's just orange instead of yellow and then I have a snowex 1075, on both I have Z80's and it's mounted down towards the auger on the back of the salter maybe 8-10" above the neck. I made my own backing plates out of doubled up sheet metal on the inside and outside of the hoppers.

Shakes the sheet out of them


----------



## G.L. In Ont (Nov 2, 2004)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks Cole and Kwise ... that should help me with the positioning.

I also wondered about putting backer plates and if that would lessen the amount of vibration and in turn reduce the chance of the plastic hopper cracking.

I take it they were really simple Cole? How much thickness in total?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

i have a z80 on my western 1000, its mounted about 6" from the throat just above the auger in the back, on the inside i have a 1/8" stainless plate for the bolts to go through and on the outside between the vibrator and spreader there is a 3/16" thick neoprene plate and it works great.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You don't need a vibrator to run bulk in the 575, all I run is bulk clearlane in mine.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1690248 said:


> You don't need a vibrator to run bulk in the 575, all I run is bulk clearlane in mine.


Depends how wet it is. If it's good and dry you don't need a vibrator. If it's wet it still struggles with one.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Kwise;1690291 said:


> Depends how wet it is. If it's good and dry you don't need a vibrator. If it's wet it still struggles with one.


Mine is pretty wet, almost like cake batter.


----------

